# Autocruise Sarasota 2006



## smibailey

Hi I have recently bought a 2006 autocruise Sarasota which I love. I am looking for anyone who has one or can tell me any info about the internal paneling. I can't find any anywhere. 
Thanks Gary.


----------



## cabby

have you tried the Autocruise club.

cabby


----------



## smibailey

Hi cabby thanks for your reply. Until an hour ago I didn't know there was an autocruise club. I will try there first and see how I get on. Many thanks Gary.


----------



## Techno100

What about the paneling? can you be more specific


----------



## smibailey

Hi yes being more specific. The whole interior including the ceiling is in 1 colour. The panels are light cream with a grey and orange fleck. The rear is made up of 2 panels with a joining strip. The paper is ripped off below the seating on the near side. I would like to replace the panel /paper but can't seem to find any, anywhere. I think ideally an old damaged motor home is looking the best option but can't find one. 
Olearys took all autocruise parts and materials when they shut but have nothing that I need. 

Hope this helps thanks Gary.


----------



## smibailey

Also I have been onto the autocruisers web page and left my details but the last post on there was 2011. Not looking good. 

Gary


----------



## cabby

I have contacted the secretary of the club and requested that they look into why it has not been updated.will be seeing her in March as well. :roll: :roll:

cabby


----------



## smibailey

Many thanks for all your help. Will see how we get on.


----------



## Tallington

As this question has been answered can I post another relating to the same vehicle type?

Has anyone got spare manuals for the Autocruise Sarasota 2005/2006 models?
I would like both habitation and if possible the Peugeot Boxer 2.8HDi books but will look elsewhere for the second one if no-one has a copy...

Best regards,
Ken


----------



## smibailey

Hi ken. 

I think I have all the books you need perhaps give me a call and I will sort anything out for you I can. Thanks Gary. 07973 269740


----------



## cabby

Hi have had a word and unfortunately parts for the Autocruise are limited and you have already been to the main stockist.I am not sure what else you can do.

cabby


----------

